# My garage... The story so far!!



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

*My garage... The story so far!! **UPDATED***

Right then Chaps.

Been trying to post my garage / collection since I moved house a few months back but never had the time. 

So since I am off work at the moment til the new year I thought I would sort through my photos and post them up for you to have a gander at.......

Photos below show the garage as I bought the house.......




























Note the old garage door....... and no storage for my products etc......

New storage shelves erected using......










New electric door fitted by a local security firm....................



















Floor still requires painting / sealing with.......










Carpet mounted to wall to protect my door................










Banner still needs to be mounted on the wall, just waiting for fixings to arrive....










Collection / Storage so far.... includes the fridge for beers and a cd player for tunes while detailing...










Oh yeah and when the weather improves I need to tackle the car..... full write up to follow in the Showroom on that one.














































** UPDATED **

Managed to give the car some much needed TLC today.

Foamed with Hyperwash, washed with Shampoo Plus using 2BM, then clayed using Megs Mild clay and Last touch as lube. Dried with PB's new drying towel. Windows treated to Rain-X.......and then added 2 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger.

Think it came up not bad considering the freezing temperatures up here....

My fixings for the Megs banner that I kindly got from Rich at PB turned up today too so mounted that to the wall.

Car now in its bed for a few days.

I have also added some photos of my ever growing collection.... Enjoy









































































Cheers

Kev :thumb:


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kev,
Had heard that you've moved house. Liking the work so far, wish I had a garage for the motor.
Seen your car on union street yesterday and it wasn't as clean as it normally is!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job just how a garage should be :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking good Kev - nice car too - probably what I'd have if I didn't do a lot of miles


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

RYN said:


> Hi Kev,
> Had heard that you've moved house. Liking the work so far, wish I had a garage for the motor.
> Seen your car on union street yesterday and it wasn't as clean as it normally is!


Still a few things to finish off, but getting there!!

Yeah I know, not enough hours in the day, plus its not exactly been the weather....

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

NickP said:


> Looking good Kev - nice car too - probably what I'd have if I didn't do a lot of miles


Cheers, still trying to find the hole in my petrol tank :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

** Updated ** New photos added.

:thumb:


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

What paint did you use for your walls fella? My garage walls get so damp and dusty stuff falls off. Guessing if I paint them it should ease off.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Advisar said:


> What paint did you use for your walls fella? My garage walls get so damp and dusty stuff falls off. Guessing if I paint them it should ease off.


Maybe just an exterior masonary paint?

Used some International garage floor paint on mine but it still flakes from where the tyres go - any ideas why. KKM - how do you find what you have used?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ryand said:


> Maybe just an exterior masonary paint?
> 
> Used some International garage floor paint on mine but it still flakes from where the tyres go - any ideas why. KKM - how do you find what you have used?


Yeah I went for exterior rather than interior. Took 3 coats to fill up the gaps in the bricks..... seems to look fine now. Certainly no flaking as yet

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

KKM said:


> Yeah I went for exterior rather than interior. Took 3 coats to fill up the gaps in the bricks..... seems to look fine now. Certainly no flaking as yet
> 
> :thumb:


How about on the floor. Did you have to seal it before painting? I sealed mine but if still flakes a bit. The tyres seem to pull bits off which is rubbish really when the paint is designed to have cars on it!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good there KKM :thumb:, cars not bad either :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ryand said:


> How about on the floor. Did you have to seal it before painting? I sealed mine but if still flakes a bit. The tyres seem to pull bits off which is rubbish really when the paint is designed to have cars on it!


I aint got round to doing the floor yet. I have gone for Spencers Floor paint.

Meant to be very easy to use and very durable, as long as your prep work is done correctly.

Some of the fabricators we use have it on their workshop floors and have no complaints. Plus its easy to mop up any spills if you do have a small accidents.

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Looking good there KKM :thumb:, cars not bad either :lol:


Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Car's looking good, seen you down at the beach at lunchtime. White has definatly grown on me! 

How did you find claying in this weather?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i want a garage so bad. even just a small one big enough for my car!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

RYN said:


> Car's looking good, seen you down at the beach at lunchtime. White has definatly grown on me!
> 
> How did you find claying in this weather?


was ok as I used a hot mug of water to keep the clay nice and soft and had the heater in the garage on full blast!! :lol:

next on the hit list is an interior clean, including leather treatment.

:thumb:

When you wanting yours done??


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i want a garage so bad. even just a small one big enough for my car!


trust me if I had a car even slightly bigger than the one I have, I would have to get out via the sunroof.

just great to get it put away each night and saves de-icing every morning....

:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks good Kev


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

KKM said:


> was ok as I used a hot mug of water to keep the clay nice and soft and had the heater in the garage on full blast!! :lol:
> 
> next on the hit list is an interior clean, including leather treatment.
> 
> ...


You offering like?

We have managed to get a fair collection of products together, and am trying to use the correct techniques.

But have not been brave enough to do any claying to the motor. Heard the cold weather can increase the chance of marring. You willing to give me a lesson?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

RYN said:


> You offering like?
> 
> We have managed to get a fair collection of products together, and am trying to use the correct techniques.
> 
> But have not been brave enough to do any claying to the motor. Heard the cold weather can increase the chance of marring. You willing to give me a lesson?


When you free?? Just let me know when you are due to wash your car and I can pop over and show you.

Where you washing it these days??:detailer:

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Anybody know of a good bike holder....... wall mounted type??

I want to store my bike in the garage now too, but the garage is just big enough for the car to fit in.

TIA

Kev

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

KKM said:


> Anybody know of a good bike holder....... wall mounted type??
> 
> I want to store my bike in the garage now too, but the garage is just big enough for the car to fit in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you just posted in my garage thread too and you can see my bike on the wall. The bracket is one of these from here and its great! http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fisher/bike-storage-bracket-ec005530

HTH!


----------

